

Exploiting Android With An almighty Button  - nimrodback
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/556341540/pressy-the-almighty-android-button

======
JimmaDaRustla
Their mascot looks copied from TurnTable.fm's characters...

Still want one of these!

------
Kanbab
Way to go Nimrod, $300k in 3 days.

